# bindings for a K2 raygun 150



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Go for medium bindings, always better to have to ratchet in longer than have a hard time buckling in. 

For boots, go try on a bunch of them in a store and get the ones that fit the best. I started out trying to find boots to match my riding and ended up hating myself last season. This year I got the boots that were the most comfortable and its like night and day.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I ride a Raygun 161 with Flow Trilogy bindings. I know some people will come and say some negative things about them, but I feel it's really personal preference. In some situations I like the rear entry style of bindings. In other situations I think the regular ratchet system is better. At least on the the newer Flows you can ratchet in if you wanted to. As far as the 2 bindings you've listed, I've read fair reviews on both of them.

If you have the chance to I think you should try everything on together to see what combination feels best to you. Obviously in store and on the mountain will be a bit different but at least you can get a little bit of the idea in the store.

As far as the binding size goes, if you're right on the line, it might be better to go a size up. I went shopping with my friend and he was trying on bindings and shoes in the store. He was also right in the middle for the size. He could either go medium or large. He picked out some bindings he liked first and went with the medium. Then he start trying on shoes. One pair of shoes could fit in the medium bindings, but another brand of shoe in the same size made the medium bindings' straps too short.

It will hard to recommend a pair of shoes for you because everyone's feet are so different. What may feel really good on me may feel terrible on you. The typical response on this is to go to the store and try on every single pair of boots that you can afford until you find one that feels comfortable on your feet. The only thing I would recommend on boots is to get one with an easy to use lace system. Don't get traditional laces because it's a pain to tighten them. It may cost a little bit more, but in the end you'll be happier with it.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I actually just picked up my new formula's!

First impressions are actually awesome! you get a ton of tech in my opinion for the price. the adjustability of these bindings seems to me to be endless. everything looks real solid, the ratchets look like solid ratchets and the highbacks are stiff enough to charge hard but will still have enough flex for the occasional park lap. Again these are all first impressions as I can't ride them until we get snow.  haha but they seeem like awesome bindings. Plus they have canting, which I'm pumped to try!


----------



## alans (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!
i will spend a good few hours on saturday trying on boots, then probably go with the formula's
cheers
Alan


----------



## ks99dime (Nov 7, 2010)

I just got the K2 Raygun 150, with the K2 auto uprise bindings and K2 Darko Boots, took it out yesterday for the first time and loved the setup. Good Luck


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

forumlas sound like a good deal - that's exactly the setup i have too - raygun + forumulas.
got a nice discount by buying the set in the same local shop here..


----------

